# J.D. Robb, The 'Death' Series



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

I recently decided to try something new in what I guess is a 'thriller/mystery' genre, and what I've started is the first of the "Death" series by J.D. Robb, aka Nora Roberts.  After an evening's reading, probably 5 or 6 chapters, I'm having trouble becoming attached to the lead character, something that all the reviewers on Amazon Kindle said was one of Robb's strong point...that of developing likable characters.

Has anyone out there read any of these stories and, if so, would you give me your impressions?

Thanks,

David


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm pretty much in your camp. I started the first book, but about 50% in I gave up, skipped to the end to see "whodunnit", and called it a day. I liked some aspects of the female lead character, but could not buy into a professional cop falling into uncontrollable lust with what at the time was a prime suspect -- and even worse I could not buy that suspect. Rourke was simply too much of too many things to be believable. I also was not into the sexual violence, and the bad guy politician was too much of a cliche for me.

But, the writing was pretty good, and I can see why many people would enjoy it, but it was not for me. Maybe if I were more into that genre (and maybe if I were female?) I might have gotten into it more.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> But, the writing was pretty good, and I can see why many people would enjoy it, but it was not for me. Maybe if I were more into that genre (and maybe if I were female?) I might have gotten into it more.


Ditto.

Mike


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It's definately written for women. and as a woman, I love that series. Actually thinking about it, I don't know many guys that like Nora Robert's writing. Try Janet Evonovich, I know plenty of guys that enjoy her books. they are very funny.
One for the Money- is the first book in her Stephanie Plum series. She has numerous stand alone books as well.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> It's definately written for women. and as a woman, I love that series. Actually thinking about it, I don't know many guys that like Nora Robert's writing. Try Janet Evonovich, I know plenty of guys that enjoy her books. they are very funny.
> One for the Money- is the first book in her Stephanie Plum series. She has numerous stand alone books as well.


LL got me started on Robb, and I have read all of the In Death series. I have grown tired of Evonovich, but Roberts really knows how to put together a story. I have read thirty or so of her works outside of the In Death world.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Littlejohn said:


> I recently decided to try something new in what I guess is a 'thriller/mystery' genre, and what I've started is the first of the "Death" series by J.D. Robb, aka Nora Roberts. After an evening's reading, probably 5 or 6 chapters, I'm having trouble becoming attached to the lead character, something that all the reviewers on Amazon Kindle said was one of Robb's strong point...that of developing likable characters.
> 
> Has anyone out there read any of these stories and, if so, would you give me your impressions?
> 
> ...


I liked them but they are "fluffy." Try Carol O'Connell -- MUCH more thriller. Much darker too. A lot of them aren't on Kindle--slow to happen. If her Judas Child is on Kindle--it's Fabulous and not part of the series. Let us know if you want more "thriller" recs or if you're after the sci/fi part. I assure you we have many recommendations and I can come up with some that are already on Kindle.

Just in case you're lacking in books to read. We wouldn't want that on this board!!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm reading them in order and am currently on the 4th one.  I think it's good escapist entertainment.  As for Eve Dallas, she's a deeply scarred person who has trouble trusting others.  Deep down, she has a big heart, which causes her to need to put up a veneer of toughness.  She definitely develops as a person over the course of the series, and is quite likable.  The difficulty I have with the series so far is that the passion between Eve and Roarke makes me envious, as does their incredible sex life.  But then, it's still early days in their relationship.  I have to believe that after a few years their married life will become more humdrum like everyone else's.  But then, this series is generally larger than life, as if written for the big screen.  I think the series is perfect for at least a few Hollywood blockbusters.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I had the same issue, plus a dislike of the hero, so I gave up. I've enjoyed plenty other books by Nora, but for some reason, these just didn't catch my interest. In a similar vein, I enjoy Jayne Ann Krentz's Arcane Society books much more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love, love, love this series.  Love, love, love Roarke.  Yes, there's some fantasy in the relationship between Roarke and Dallas, but that's okay with me.  I like a bit of fantasy now and then.... Some good alternatives have been suggested here, I might check them out, too!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> I'm reading them in order and am currently on the 4th one. I think it's good escapist entertainment. As for Eve Dallas, she's a deeply scarred person who has trouble trusting others. Deep down, she has a big heart, which causes her to need to put up a veneer of toughness. She definitely develops as a person over the course of the series, and is quite likable. The difficulty I have with the series so far is that the passion between Eve and Roarke makes me envious, as does their incredible sex life. But then, it's still early days in their relationship. * I have to believe that after a few years their married life will become more humdrum like everyone else's.* But then, this series is generally larger than life, as if written for the big screen. I think the series is perfect for at least a few Hollywood blockbusters.


Would I be spoiling it if I said


Spoiler



not a chance


??


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Would I be spoiling it if I said
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No, not at all. Guess I'll go on being envious.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

WOW!  Thanks for all the responses and yes, I'm looking for more 'thriller' authors, and am not into science fiction.

I've read some more of that story by now, and found more to dislike than like...not the least the extreme left-wing intonation of both the situation and the 'state of the union' as depicted by the story.  I suspect, no, make that know, that I'm stubborn enough to read more of this one (Naked Death, number 1 of the series) and I certainly respect the opinions of those who like/love the series, but I know now that even though I might finish this one, I'll not pursue the series further.  Just don't find myself comfortable in a futuristic setting where guns are outlawed and considered 'antique', although they can be owned by collectors, whereas the current 'weapon of choice' for law enforcement is some kind of a laser that is illegal for the general population to own.  Wonder what that general population uses to defend themselves...

But that said, still...WOW!  I've never posted any thread that has received such heavy response, and it feels good to share.

And keep those posts coming, with the suggestions for authors of 'thrillers'!  I'm soon to reach the last book of my current guy, Lee Childs and his Jack Reacher character, and looking for more.

David


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Very biased post ahead.... Love this series, only one I per-order to receive as early as possible.

BUT these are wrote IMO towards a female audience.

My dad loves Lee Child - check out Randy Wayne White or Tom Clancy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I love this series. There isn't anything about it I don't love. Although I am a bit confused at the left wing comment. I am not seeing that. I don't really recall politics in those books at all, maybe I missed that. 
Maybe Rourke blinded me  

Funny thing though, I don't like Nora Roberts books. I read 2 full ones now and started a 3rd one that was suppose to be one of her bests and I just have problems with her writing as Roberts. How weird is that, its the same person, so confused about that.   Its more like chick lit or such and I don't usually like that. Who knows. 

I love the future crime fighting in the books. The fact that it isn't some fantastical totally unrealistic future. Its not so far off and they finally have flying cars. I wanted a flying car since I was a kid darn it.  

Still waiting for someone to invent the Autochef, get on it Amazon


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

My husband is reading this series and really likes it. He likes the Eve character because she is tough but has a vulnerable side. Like the other poster said Eve is a scarred person with a bad past and it is very hard for her to trust anyone. He also likes the Roarke character. He said he sees why the two fit. He and I discuss books that we each read and I feel like I know these characters. He has made me want to read them. For the above poster I think littlejohn you might like the series of Joe Pitt books by Charlie Huston. I think there are 5 of them and it is a different take on vampires. My husband has loved them so far. Also I love the Grant County series by Karin Slaughter. Her books can be graphic. But she writes a great book if you like thrillers.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Another quick comment:  One of the things I'm enjoying about reading this series now is that the first book was published in 1995.  So I'm seeing how the author pictured 2056 in 1995 from the perspective of  2010-11.  It just adds an extra bit of interest for me.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I read each of the books in order in 2010, and loved them. She develops the characters really well as the books go along. I think the next one comes out in February (I think I read that the other day). I am amazed that she can write so many books and REMEMBER what she wrote in an earlier book!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I read a lot of thrillers and I found it a little hard to get into too.

Other thriller writers have inspired me to write my own thrillers but not J D. I'm afraid.

Mel


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I love this series. There isn't anything about it I don't love. Although I am a bit confused at the left wing comment. I am not seeing that. I don't really recall politics in those books at all, maybe I missed that.
> Maybe Rourke blinded me
> 
> Funny thing though, I don't like Nora Roberts books. I read 2 full ones now and started a 3rd one that was suppose to be one of her bests and I just have problems with her writing as Roberts. How weird is that, its the same person, so confused about that.  Its more like chick lit or such and I don't usually like that. Who knows.
> ...


I agree with you about not liking Nora Roberts' books, yet liking the "In Death" series.

As for the left wing issue, I can see where the OP is coming from. Being conservative, it occurred to me, as I read the first book, that our future could, indeed, be such that guns are considered to be antiques and unable to be possessed by most folks, and that only law enforcement have weapons legally available to them. (Of course, as has always been the case, the "bad guys" can always get their hands on them.) I continue to have faith in our elected representatives, though, and am trying to be optimistic about the future. (Sometimes that faith gets pretty shaky.)

As I read and enjoy these books, I am having to pace myself in order to not purchase the remaining 30 some books over a relatively short period of time. I have so many books and samples in my TBR stack that I will probably limit myself to one or two J.D. Robb books per month.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm, I guess I never think about these things in such terms. I don't really equate lack of weapons with either left or right. Thats just me though. For its actually refreshing and a different perspective.

A lot more times the future is portrayed with lots of soldiers, lots of big weapons all gung ho. 

I grew up in a Country where "regular" folks are not allowed to just have guns laying around all over, so maybe my perspective is different on that anyway. They have always made me incredible nervous and living in Texas is not helping with that  

But like I said, I find this different perspective refreshing. I think it makes Eve's work more interesting as a whole. It makes for more conflict and makes one think. 

I am just glad I am not the only one not liking Nora Roberts, but liking Robb. Its just so odd. For me the writing is completely different.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Hmm, I guess I never think about these things in such terms. I don't really equate lack of weapons with either left or right. Thats just me though. For its actually refreshing and a different perspective.
> 
> A lot more times the future is portrayed with lots of soldiers, lots of big weapons all gung ho.
> 
> ...


I think the gun issue probably boils down to the fact that the left wing is usually more opposed to gun control, whereas the right is more supportive of the 2nd Amendment. (I'm NOT, under any circumstances, trying to start a political debate!)  I don't like the idea of crazies running around brandishing guns, and I'm a conservative.

I am surprised that I like the "In Death" series, as I'm not usually a fan of futuristic novels or movies. I, like you, think they usually consist of soldiers, big guns, and, in my experience, lots of burned-out, depressing scenes. Yuck! Lucky for those of us who dislike those scenes that "In Death" stays away from the apocalyptic futurism.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> ...
> I am surprised that I like the "In Death" series, as I'm not usually a fan of futuristic novels or movies. I, like you, think they usually consist of soldiers, big guns, and, in my experience, lots of burned-out, depressing scenes. Yuck! Lucky for those of us who dislike those scenes that "In Death" stays away from the apocalyptic futurism.


Movie SF and literary SF are different animals. There is a lot more variety in terms of SF novels, in my opinion. Hollywood tends to like big visual effects with lots of explosions, creepy-looking aliens, and lasers blasting all over. While there are more cerebral SF movies, they tend to be in the minority and seldom are big box office hits. In written SF, I find a lot more variety in terms of plots, themes, characters, and everything else that goes into making a good (or bad) story. In fact, generally speaking, I almost always find reading SF more satisfying than watching SF, whether it be movies or TV series.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Hmm, I guess I never think about these things in such terms. I don't really equate lack of weapons with either left or right. Thats just me though. For its actually refreshing and a different perspective.
> 
> A lot more times the future is portrayed with lots of soldiers, lots of big weapons all gung ho.
> 
> ...


Probably OT, but I grew up in the country and EVERYONE had and has guns. It wasn't in Texas either. :>) Must be a "West" thing.

I liked the JD Robb books, but cannot read Nora Roberts. I tried a couple and, like others, was floored at the differences.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I need to clarify, although I did grow up in the Country, it wasn't in "this" Country.  . Overseas that is. 
Nobody had guns. Only Hunters, not like here where anyone can get a license. And cops, while on the job I would assume. 

I never ever saw a gun in my life other than a hunting rifle from afar until I moved to the US. 

I find the tasers Eve uses in the books quite effective. I think its interesting as they still use detective techniques of today, but some of the circumstances are different. The groundwork is still the same though. And apparently bad street vendor food is still the same too  
I think Robb did a great job in making the world still relateable in that way without being so far out there. 

I loved Firefly(why FOX, why),  and I also loved Battlestar Galactica (minus the ending)  for some of those reasons. I think I like to still have some connections to today when I read/watch futuristic stuff. 

I am not that far in to the series yet. I am at conspiracy in Death now. Doing another one soon. I too like to spread them out like treats.  . I just hope as the series goes on, they sustain their charm for me. A lot of times in long series like that, stuff gets repetitive and old. So I am savoring, just in case.  

And are we 100% percent sure Nora Roberts really is JD Robb? I am calling the grassy knoll


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I think I need to clarify, although I did grow up in the Country, it wasn't in "this" Country. . Overseas that is.
> Nobody had guns. Only Hunters, not like here where anyone can get a license. And cops, while on the job I would assume.
> 
> I never ever saw a gun in my life other than a hunting rifle from afar until I moved to the US.
> ...


Yes, JD Robb is in fact a pseudonym of Nora's. One of the book covers (I think the first one, but not the Kindle cover, I'm thinking) says something like, "Nora Roberts, writing as JD Robb.

And on the gun subject, I'll make one more comment, then leave it alone, I promise. Having been born and raised, and lived my whole life, in Texas, guns have been a part of that life. Hunting rifles, target rifles and handguns, and self defense/combat handguns. In fact, my wife and I used to compete with one another, and others of course, in handgun target competition. In truth, she's a better shot than I. 
So what I believe is that, if handguns were made illegal, and somehow all of the bad guys could in fact be stripped of their handguns as well as the legal folks, then I'd not mind at all. I just don't think that's likely to happen, in my lifetime or anywhere in the near future. And as long as the bad guys are going to still have them, then I want the right to have mine, too.

Off the soapbox, I promise. 

I stayed up until way, way too late last night, reading that book (Naked Kill), and had to make myself put it down.

Guess I sort of got into it somehow, in spite of all those issues I said I didn't like.  And y'all's posts are giving me many author's names to pursue, and I appreciate that very, very much.

David


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Atunah said:


> And are we 100% percent sure Nora Roberts really is JD Robb? I am calling the grassy knoll


Yeah, and she did write one book in 2 halves where one half was written as NR and the other half JDR.(_Remember When_) which I found interesting.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well...so this wasn't the first time I made some statements I now have to take back. Well, actually only one. I said somewhere in this thread that I'd probably finish this first book of the series, but was sure I'd never read another.

But...I have to say it like it is. I just finished Naked Death and, by the end, I was completely, totally into it. Literally couldn't put it down until I got to the end. There are still things about the entire scenario that I don't like, such as the 'villain'


Spoiler



turning out to be a Senator who was fighting for some things that I, as a conservative, believe in while the heroine seems to condemn them


. But that said, I've come to relate well to her, don't mind her love interest, and could well read another of this series. Probably will, in fact.

So there...I said it.  I won't read another of the series next, as I have currently on my Kindle my next of the the Lee Child's Jack Reacher novels which I'm going to read next, in spite of the fact it is the first of his to receive consistently bad comments on its Kindle page. I read a bunch of them, after being convinced Childs was getting better with each book, and (my perverse nature, I suppose) decided that the readers had decided how he (or his character) should evolve, instead of just watching and enjoying. So I'm going to read it. Then I'll decide what (or what author) I want to read next.

However, this thread has been very rewarding to me, not only from the comments and opinions, but for the new list of authors and stories to pursue. For that I thank all of you. And I hope there's more!

David


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the way this thread has gone!  Quite an interesting discussion, with respect on all sides!
And count me in on loving JD Robb but Nora Roberts, not so much.

David, love Lee Child, too, am interested in knowing what you think of the latest...  But that's for another thread!

Betsy


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love the way this thread has gone! Quite an interesting discussion, with respect on all sides!
> And count me in on loving JD Robb but Nora Roberts, not so much.
> 
> David, love Lee Child, too, am interested in knowing what you think of the latest... But that's for another thread!
> ...


Betsy, yes, this thread has been absolutely, fantastically enjoyable to me, and I wish I knew why it came out so well. Anyway, it has.
and, as for the Lee Childs novel, the one I'm about to read is the twelfth (Nothing To Lose), not the actual latest. But I think after this thread went the way it did, and I learned that others out there like Lee Childs, I will start another thread after I finish this novel and describe what I thought of it, and see what others have to say.

Been great, and I hope once again there's even more to this thread,

David


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

As much as I like the series, call me crazy, but I'm still waiting for some kind of explanation as to why, in Naked In Death, Roarke thought it was okay to enter Eve's apartment and be waiting for her when she got home.  As I recall, they had only met once or maybe twice at that point.  Isn't that a rule in the Dating Handbook?  No breaking and entering until the third date?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I am loving the "in Death" series! I am currently on book 12 or 13 and really enjoying them. I usually read a couple then jump off to something else and then come back later to read more. I think they keep improving as they go as well. I love the mystery, romance and humor combination.

I haven't read too many of Nora Robert's romance novels, but I really like her romantic suspense novels.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> ...WOW! I've never posted any thread that has received such heavy response...


Those of us who like JD Robb, REALLY like JD Robb! Glad you've joined us.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> As much as I like the series, call me crazy, but I'm still waiting for some kind of explanation as to why, in Naked In Death, Roarke thought it was okay to enter Eve's apartment and be waiting for her when she got home. As I recall, they had only met once or maybe twice at that point. Isn't that a rule in the Dating Handbook? No breaking and entering until the third date?


Because Roarke is Roarke and he does mostly whatever he wants, after all, he's the richest guy on or off the planet.  And he owned that apartment building, of course; he owns just about everything. And was already much intrigued by Eve (as she was by him, against her better instincts). There's not really any better reason given.

Hey David, you may want to go back and spoiler the part in your post from January 3 as to who the villain was -- there still are a *few*_ victims readers who we haven't yet convinced to join the In Death club! _


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Steph H said:


> ...
> Hey David, you may want to go back and spoiler the part in your post from January 3 as to who the villain was -- there still are a *few*_ victims readers who we haven't yet convinced to join the In Death club!
> _


_

You're right, I should. However, I don't know exactly how to do that...but I'll go to it and look (or, tell me how )

David_


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, I guess I must be a member of the 'club' now, as the second in the series, "Glory In Death", now resides on my Kindle and tonight, when I finish the Lee Childs novel I'm almost through with, I'll have to decide whether or not to just 'jump right into' my second J.D Robb 'Death' novel or not.  I'll admit, I kind of feel like doing just that.

Wow...it wasn't long ago I'd never have expected that. 

David


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> Isn't that a rule in the Dating Handbook? No breaking and entering until the third date?


Roarke doesn't always follow the rules....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Littlejohn said:


> Well, I guess I must be a member of the 'club' now, as the second in the series, "Glory In Death", now resides on my Kindle and tonight, when I finish the Lee Childs novel I'm almost through with, I'll have to decide whether or not to just 'jump right into' my second J.D Robb 'Death' novel or not. I'll admit, I kind of feel like doing just that.
> 
> Wow...it wasn't long ago I'd never have expected that.
> 
> David


Heehee... And if I remember correctly, in book 2, you meet one of my favorite characters..


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Littlejohn said:


> Well, I guess I must be a member of the 'club' now, as the second in the series, "Glory In Death", now resides on my Kindle and tonight, when I finish the Lee Childs novel I'm almost through with, I'll have to decide whether or not to just 'jump right into' my second J.D Robb 'Death' novel or not. I'll admit, I kind of feel like doing just that.
> 
> Wow...it wasn't long ago I'd never have expected that.
> 
> David


Bwahahahahahaha. Welcome to the club, enjoy the ride!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Heehee... And if I remember correctly, in book 2, you meet one of my favorite characters..


Peabody?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Peabody?


Oh, I love Peabody! And welcome to the club, David. I just downloaded the 5th one. Can't help myself.

As for my earlier comment re: Roarke, I thought it was a bit out of character for Eve to have accepted the whole breaking and entering thing on the second date. Also, I think I may have been a little offended as a lawyer at the suggestion that building ownership could possibly give Roarke the right to enter the apartment. There will have to be some major changes in the law between now and 2056 for that to be acceptable!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I resisted.  Oh, how I resisted!  I joined Kindle Boards and, in quick succession, wound up reading The Outlander Series, all of Janet Evanovich, and ALL of the Discworld books (plus all else written by Pratchett).   There is no way I was "up" for another series...particularly one containing 30+ books.  Am now on Book 5 all of them read since New Year's Eve.  At this rate, I figure I should finish the series by mid February...just in time to pick up and work through Moning.  (SIGH!  My life is not my own!)

Luv, I blame this on YOU!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Peabody?


Yes! I love Peabody!



Figment said:


> Luv, I blame this on YOU!!!


BWAHAHAHAHA!!! I'll shoulder the blame for In Death and Outlander... 2 of m 3 favorite series.. (HP being the 3rd)


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> ... Try Janet Evonovich, I know plenty of guys that enjoy her books. they are very funny.
> One for the Money- is the first book in her Stephanie Plum series. She has numerous stand alone books as well.


Thanks for the suggestion...did some looking and reading reviews today, going to try this one (One For The Money). Looks like fun, and that's a good thing after reading a number of, well, pretty heavy stories.

David


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Littlejohn said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...did some looking and reading reviews today, going to try this one (One For The Money). Looks like fun, and that's a good thing after reading a number of, well, pretty heavy stories.
> 
> David


One for the Money is probably the heaviest of all of the Stephanie Plum series. The main characters continue to appear in the series, and the books are a lot of fun. That said, I think the first seven or eight are the best, and then the series goes downhill a bit. The books are still fun to read, but I can't see dropping $13-$17 for the e-book version, so I haven't bought the sixteenth book yet. I hope that the price goes down at some point.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> One for the Money is probably the heaviest of all of the Stephanie Plum series. The main characters continue to appear in the series, and the books are a lot of fun. That said, I think the first seven or eight are the best, and then the series goes downhill a bit. The books are still fun to read, but I can't see dropping $13-$17 for the e-book version, so I haven't bought the sixteenth book yet. I hope that the price goes down at some point.


I agree on the high price of the latest ones...but if I can get seven or eight good, and fun, stories out of this, then it's well worth it.

When I said what I did about having read some heavy ones, I was talking about the 'Death' series, which I've only just begun, and Lee Child's Jack Reacher series, which I'm pretty far into. These are heavy, for me at least.

I think I went a bit off-topic here, sorry about that. 

David


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok...so I gave in and purchased Naked in Death.  Just let me say I am hooked and I am only 1/2 way through.  Thanks again!!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Littlejohn said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...did some looking and reading reviews today, going to try this one (One For The Money). Looks like fun, and that's a good thing after reading a number of, well, pretty heavy stories.
> 
> David


The Stephanie Plum series are great but I have to say I didn't think that until after the second book. For some reason the first one just didn't appeal to me as much, maybe because of all the hype I read about them here. But, I did try the second one months later and I now love the series. Very funny, I think Grandma M is my favorite character.

As for the In Death series, yeah they are fantastic. They get better as they go along too. They seem to be one of the few series that doesn't fizzle out after 8 or 9 books. But they do have quite a few intimate scenes so if that isn't for you, you may not like them. Of course the mystery aspect is great too so you can always scan through some of the hotter scenes.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I love Grandma Mazur & Lulu..That woman is frightening. (Plum series)

Sigh, I had been holding off getting any more of the In Death series on my K since I have them  all in dtb... but I am thinking I might need to soon..


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Reyn said:


> Ok...so I gave in and purchased Naked in Death. Just let me say I am hooked and I am only 1/2 way through. Thanks again!!


Bwahahahahaha.....another victim sucker reader hooked!


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay, so now I've read the first two,and have figured out that "Immortal In Death" is the third (I _think_). Will someone please tell me...is there someplace I can go to see, and copy, a list of the stories in order? I've tried all the search terms on Amazon that I can think of, without finding this.

And Immortal In Death won't take too long, so someone please tell me... 

David


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Littlejohn said:


> Okay, so now I've read the first two,and have figured out that "Immortal In Death" is the third (I _think_). Will someone please tell me...is there someplace I can go to see, and copy, a list of the stories in order? I've tried all the search terms on Amazon that I can think of, without finding this.
> 
> And Immortal In Death won't take too long, so someone please tell me...
> 
> David


I know others use different places. but I use goodreads.

I used to have a list of them all somewhere. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

1.   Naked In Death - Introducing New York Police Lieutenant Eve Dallas …  Breaking every rule, Lt. Eve Dallas gets involved with Roarke, a suspect in her latest murder case. But passion and seduction have rules all their own. 
2.   Glory In Death - In Lt. Eve Dallas’s latest case, two murder victims have one connection: Roarke.  
3.   Immortal In Death - A top model is dead – and the suspect is none other than Lt. Eve Dallas’s best friend.  
4.   Rapture In Death - An investigation of three apparent suicides draws Lt. Eve Dallas into the world of virtual reality – where the mind can become the weapon of its own destruction.  
5.   Ceremony In Death - In the most dangerous case of her career, every step Lt. Eve Dallas takes brings her closer to a confrontation with humanity’s most seductive form of evil.  
6.   Vengeance In Death - A madman brutally murders two men – both with ties to an ugly secret shared by Lt. Eve Dallas’s new husband, Roarke.  
7.   Holiday In Death - In the future when computer technology brings lovers together, dating can be a deadly game.
7.5. Midnight in Death Silent Night Anthology -Lt. Eve Dallas must postpone her first Christmas with Roarke to hunt for an escaped serial killer.  
8.   Conspiracy In Death - The pursuit of a serial killer leaves Lt. Eve Dallas’s job on the line. Now her hands are tied, between a struggle for justice – and a fight for her career.  
9.   Loyalty in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas faces her most ingenious foe – a “secret admirer” who taunts her with letters…and kills without mercy.
10.   Witness In Death  - Lt. Eve Dallas is thrust into the spotlight when she becomes the key witness in the brutal murder of a famous actor.
11.   Judgment in Death - When a cop killer cuts loose in a club called Purgatory, Lt. Eve Dallas descends into an underground criminal hell. 
12.   Betrayal in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is up against a hit man for the elite, whose next target may be her own husband, Roarke. 
12.5. Interlude in Death (Out of this World Anthology)  - At a police conference off-planet, Lt. Eve Dallas is forced to forsake duty to take down a rogue ex-cop – and save the man she loves… 
13.   Seduction in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is searching for a Casanova killer with a deadly appetite for seduction. 
14.   Reunion in Death - A birthday party sets the scene for a frightening reunion with a killer from Lt. Eve Dallas’s past. 
15.   Purity in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas must face the impossible: track down a new computer virus can spread from machine to man. 
16.   Portrait in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas faces a serial killer who offers his victims eternal youth by taking their life. 
17.   Imitation in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas becomes entangled in the deadly mind game of a vicious copycat killer. 
17.5. Remember When - Writing together for the first time, number-one New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts and her number-one New Times bestselling pseudonym J.D. Robb create a tale of con men and jewel thieves that blends present-day romance and futuristic suspense.  
18.   Divided in Death - Techno terrorists – a deadly new breed of hackers -- will kill to protect their secret and it's up to Lt. Eve Dallas to shut them down before the nightmare can spread to the whole country.  
19.   Visions in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas searches the darkest corners of Manhattan for an elusive killer with a passion for collecting souls. 
20.   Survivor in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas struggles to solve the murder of a seemingly ordinary family, and protect one small, terrified survivor. 
21.   Origin in Death - As scientists work to expand the limits of technology, Lt.  Eve Dallas tracks the cunning, cold-blooded killer of a father and son. 
22.   Memory In Death  - After a visit from her past, Lt. Eve Dallas walks a tightrope between her professional duties and her private demons. 
22.5. Haunted in Death (Bump in the Night Anthology) - Lt. Eve Dallas’s current case has links to a rock star’s disappearance years before.  
23.   Born In Death - Lt. Eve Dallas has a grisly double homicide to solve when two young lovers are brutally killed on the same night. 
24.   Innocent in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas hunts for the killer of a seemingly ordinary history teacher and uncovers some extraordinary surprises. 
24.5.  Eternity in Death (Dead of Night Anthology) - (November 2007)
25.   Creation in Death - (November 2007)
26.   Strangers In Death - HC (Feb 200 
27.   Salvation In Death - (Nov 200
27.5.  Ritual in Death (Suite 606 anthology)  (Nov 200
28.  Promises in Death, February 2009
29.  Kindred in Death, November 2009
29.5.  Missing in Death, (The Lost Anthology), December 2009
30.  Fantasy in Death, February 2010
31.  Indulgence in Death, November 2010
31.5.  Possession in Death (The Other Side Anthology), November 2010
32.  Treachery in Death (coming in Feb 2011)

All the .5 books are the anthologies.. they're not really integral to the story and are very rarely referred to in the main books (except 1 I believe)


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

David


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Death#Books
has a great layout/amount of information too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Death#Books
> has a great layout/amount of information too.


Just be careful there... SPOILERS!!!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the list and the spoiler alert.  I want to discover all of the goodness for myself!   I can see this series is going to cost me a fortune!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

The J.D. Robb website is a good source, too.

http://www.jdrobb.com/index.html

or for the book list:

http://www.jdrobb.com/books/quick.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Littlejohn said:


> Okay, so now I've read the first two,and have figured out that "Immortal In Death" is the third (I _think_). Will someone please tell me...is there someplace I can go to see, and copy, a list of the stories in order? I've tried all the search terms on Amazon that I can think of, without finding this.
> 
> And Immortal In Death won't take too long, so someone please tell me...
> 
> David


I use www.fantasticfiction.co.uk . . . . . .just enter the author and you get a list of their work in series order. . . . .


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

David, I'm glad you're reading these in order. It's the best way. I just finished Rapture. Ceremony downloaded and ready to go, but first I have to finish my book club book. It's just as well as I need a cooling off after Rapture. <Roarke swoon>.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw in here...Started Innocent in Death (#24) yesterday.  Actually cried when they told the spouse about the death.  The writing in this series is wonderful!  

I am trying very hard to spread these out.  I try to read at least one or two other books between my In Death fixes!


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Mom of 4 said:


> ...I am trying very hard to spread these out. I try to read at least one or two other books between my In Death fixes!


That's what I'm doing, too. Weather's been bad enough here to keep me inside, except for going out in the evening to care for the livestock (goats and the burro), hence I've been reading a whole lot (which is Kindle's fault ). This started out as my 'in between' series, and now I have to try hard to put it aside for a couple of others.

Sure beats television (except for the news), though!

David


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been listening to 'Judgement in Death' on my ipod and it is wonderful! I had heard people say that the narrator was awesome and I have to say that I agree. It has been so fun listening to this one. It's fun seeing how she interprets everyone's voice. I have to laugh at Peabody's voice...it's a hoot. I may end up listening to the rest of them instead of reading them. Good thing I have an audible account!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I read the first for the Kindleboard games and thought it very weak, only two stars.  The charaters were bland to overly fanciful. It just wasn't the type of novel a middle aged man is going to enjoy.  Especially not 30 someodd books worth.

My advice to males who may think about reading JD Robb -- Think again.


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

I had an issue with this series.  I love Nora Roberts, so I know it wasn't that, but for some reason I simply was not drawn to this book.  I could read it alright, but it wasn't particularly gripping.  I'd put it down and have no desire to pick it back up.  I'm not sure what it was that I disliked exactly, but there was just something missing that kept me away.  I only made it about halfway through the first book.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the series has improved with each book. I'm looking forward to how good #30+ will be if they are really good now.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

My husband is on the third book in the series and he really likes these books and he is in his 50's. Just goes to show everyone is different. He also likes Lee Child's books. He and I were talking about these books the other night and he said he was really happy there were so many books in the series because he thought they were that good.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I"m only on the fourth book, so I have a long way to go, but I'm curious to know if all of the books are available for Kindle. (I looked over the list at Amazon, and there are so many books in the series that I'm not sure I can tell if any aren't available.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I"m only on the fourth book, so I have a long way to go, but I'm curious to know if all of the books are available for Kindle. (I looked over the list at Amazon, and there are so many books in the series that I'm not sure I can tell if any aren't available.)


I'm almost certain they all are available now.. I know there were a couple of them missing for awhile, but I think they got them back up.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm almost certain they all are available now.. I know there were a couple of them missing for awhile, but I think they got them back up.


Thanks, Heather! I'll have to pace myself or else get a second job to support my J.D. Robb habit.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

padowd said:


> My husband is on the third book in the series and he really likes these books and he is in his 50's. Just goes to show everyone is different. He also likes Lee Child's books. He and I were talking about these books the other night and he said he was really happy there were so many books in the series because he thought they were that good.


Well I'm older than your husband (never mind how much ), and I enjoy the series, after having second thoughts halfway through the first one. I'm now about to start the third one, as soon as I finish what I'm reading. I'm rotating through this series, the Lee Child Jack Reacher series, and the Linda Warren books.

And to Geemont, well as they say, different strokes for different folks... 

David


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I'm now into "Rapture In Death".  I don't know why, but I have to get about 20% into these stories, before something clicks, and I'm fully into it.  Have no idea why this is.

Anyone else have a reaction like this?

David


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

faithxmarie said:


> I had an issue with this series. I love Nora Roberts, so I know it wasn't that, but for some reason I simply was not drawn to this book. I could read it alright, but it wasn't particularly gripping. I'd put it down and have no desire to pick it back up. I'm not sure what it was that I disliked exactly, but there was just something missing that kept me away. I only made it about halfway through the first book.


For me, these books are more about the characters than the plots. But I love it all.


----------

